# Easy, tasty avocado breakfast recipe.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a simple breakfast recipe with avocados. Slit the avocado in half, enlarge the seed hole big enough to fit an egg. Bake at 350 until the yolk is to your liking. Once done, sprinkle with chunks of smoked salmon and fresh dill. I bet salsa would be good on this too. Trout or tuna should be pretty good if you don't have any spare sockeye salmon laying around.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow is love to try this


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I know what I am having for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

That's gotta be an expensive plate! What do avocados run up there?
Sure looks delicious though!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

im impressed you remembered a garnish...  ;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ton_Def said:


> That's gotta be an expensive plate! What do avocados run up there?
> Sure looks delicious though!


$2.50 a piece!!! Probably because they're imported from some far off land.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Did the avacado recipe for breakfast this morning,delicious:!:I had to use canned salmon,but it was good.Topped it off with my home made sweet chili sauce.I imagine smoked salmon would be good also.:EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Did the avacado recipe for breakfast this morning,delicious:!:I had to use canned salmon,but it was good.Topped it off with my home made sweet chili sauce.I imagine smoked salmon would be good also.:EAT:


Sounds great, any pictures?

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Sounds great, any pictures?
> 
> .


:dohidnt think about it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Did the avacado recipe for breakfast this morning,delicious:!:I had to use canned salmon,but it was good.Topped it off with my home made sweet chili sauce.I imagine smoked salmon would be good also.:EAT:


How about a recipe?
Maybe we ought to start a homemade condiment thread.


----------

